# SAP Memory Analyzer: Kostenloses JVM Heap Dump Analyse Tool von SAP



## Thomas Darimont (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Schaut mal hier:
https://www.sdn.sap.com/irj/sdn/wiki?path=/display/Java/Java+Memory+Analysis&

Gruß Tom


----------



## Sebastian29 (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Thomas!

Dieses Tool finde ich sehr interessant und würde sehr gerne mit dem analysieren, um zuviel Speicherverbrauch zu vermeiden. 

Dieses Tool sollte, wie in der Doku beschrieben ist, in Version 1.4.2_12 auch unterstützt sein und ich habe 1.4.2_17! Ist das vielleicht ein Problem für mich?

Was ich so verstanden habe, ist, dass dieses Tool beim Öffnen der Datei *.hprof braucht und woher kriege ich bei der o.g. Version die HPROF-Dateien oder wo kann ich in HPROF-Datei speichern, damit ich mit der HPROF-Datei für den Memory Analyser weiter verwenden kann?

Oder habe ich vielleicht falsch verstanden?

Gruß
Sebastian29


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

du kannst dir eine hprof Datei generieren:
schau mal hier:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/jvmpi/jvmpi.html#hprof

Gruß Tom


----------



## Sebastian29 (24. Juni 2008)

Super, besten Dank! 

Gruß
Sebastian29


----------

